# Team Extreme 2013 Ohio River Series



## fishin' gringo

Guys many have asked here are the details that I know... If you have any questions feel free to post and I will try to get you guys the answers

Extreme River Bass Circuit
$20.00 per team registration fee
There will be 6 qualifying Tournaments
May 26, wheeling island 7a-3p
June 23, Steubenville 6a-3p
July 7, wheeling island 6a-3p
August 18, Steubenville 6a-3p
September 29, Steubenville 8a-4p
October 27, Steubenville 8a-4p
CHAMPIONSHIP NOVEMBER 3, 2013 WHEELING ISLAND 8A-4P
$70.00 Per Team, Per Tournament entry fee
*ACCOUNTABLE CASH*
$10.00 Toward Championship, $10.00 Team Extreme, $5.00 Toward Big Bass
$18.00 X # of boats 1st place
$15.00 X # of boats 2nd place
$12.00 X # of boats 3rd place
Must fish at least 4 tournaments Too qualify for the championship
Teams missing 1 or 2 tournaments must pay $10 per tournament to the championship fund in order to fish the championship
Tournament of Champions will payout 4 places @ 100% PLUS Championship Fund minus $10.00 x number of boats for BIG BASS
For information please contact Bob Cox JR @ 1-330-407-3341


http://www.freewebs.com/teamextremebassmasters/teamextremeohioriver.htm


----------



## FLIPNPITCH

Thanks ******.


----------



## V-MAX200

This is going to be an awesome series!


----------



## Bad Bub

Finally!!! Can't wait!!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Procraftboats21

Sounds good!


----------



## greendragon

I think this circuit will be awesome.


----------



## fishin' gringo

I have heard some entries have come in from this site. Just wanted to say thank you guys


----------



## Rivergetter

Do we need to entry or can we pay at the ramp. Drawing numbers and such


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub

Rivergetter said:


> Do we need to entry or can we pay at the ramp. Drawing numbers and such
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I was just about to ask the same thing... also, i may have to miss the opener. Will i be able to join up at the second event?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bran5602

We may have to miss the first one because we have trip to New York!


----------



## fishin' gringo

Dont forget about this


----------



## Bad Bub

Bump! Don't miss out fellas!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub

Is there going to be a points system for these? Just curious....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishin' gringo

Dont know, but I will find out and post here


----------



## fishin' gringo

Ok here is what I have found out you need to fish atleast 4 of the qualifiers to fish for the championship, if you fish all 6 your in. If you dont fish all 6 you can pay the championship fee, I strongly would urge you to call Bobby and talk to him about this.


----------



## V-MAX200

Bump to the top. Dont want anyone forgeting about this.


----------



## fishin' gringo

Less than 2 Weeks away looking forward to this


----------



## fishin' gringo

This weekend guys don't forget


----------



## fishin' gringo

Results from first event 
1st had 13.2 lbs
2nd had 11.13 lbs
3rd had 10.13 lbs

Looks like we had 24 boats and an elite series pro show up great job to all that fished

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Team-Extreme-Bassmasters/313304294270?ref=hl

pics of top three on our facebook page


----------



## fishin' gringo

2nd Event this weekend guys you can still join up


----------



## Bad Bub

fishin' ****** said:


> 2nd Event this weekend guys you can still join up


We'll be there!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## V-MAX200

Bump to the top. Great circuit with great people running it! Come join the fun!


----------



## alumking

I am going to try to make a later event this year. As soon as things slow down for me. Heard great things and I really love that part of the river. Keep up the good work.


----------



## fishin' gringo

Top 3 for Event #2
1 Thomas/Walker with over 11 lbs and big bass with a 4lb 
2 Cox/Cox with 10.15 lbs 
3 Dowell/Dowell with 10.4 also

Guys im trying to get our full results from both tourneys posted look to our Facebook page and website soon


----------



## Bad Bub

Any idea if there's a plan for a high water event? Looks kinda touch and go right now for Sunday. Its forecast to come down a bit, but with the weather forecast, it could just as soon rise...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishin' gringo

Bad Bub said:


> Any idea if there's a plan for a high water event? Looks kinda touch and go right now for Sunday. Its forecast to come down a bit, but with the weather forecast, it could just as soon rise...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hey Bad Bub

Dont know the answer to that, best thing you can do is call Bobby his number is in the thread.

If I hear something I will post it though


----------



## fishin' gringo

Event #3 is on good luck


----------



## Bad Bub

Good deal. Thanks. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ranger175a

What was the weights in the last one?


----------



## Bad Bub

Tie for first with 12# even. Third was 11# and change. 4.1 big bass.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## V-MAX200

Just a reminder! Next tournament is tomorrow (8/18/13) 6am-3pm at the Steubenville ramp.


----------



## fishin' gringo

Just a quick update

We had the Championship this past weekend, I dont know how many boats were there but the championship paid out $1000. for first place. 2nd got around $700 3rd took home $500 and 4th took $300. Not bad for a first year look for information about next years events at our swap meet in March


----------

